# New Upcoming Pup!



## christinaekenn (Jan 10, 2011)

Not sure if this is the right place to post....but I wanted to share my newest pup for hopefully schuzhund competition. His name is Hostile vom Kiahaus. We are just having fun with some body awareness and clicker games because he is HUGE! Big bone and a lot of body. His mind goes faster than his body can respond sometimes  I love him. 

Here he is at 16 weeks old having some fun in a group seminar environment Hostile 16 weeks old on Vimeo

And his 2nd bitework session 16 weeks old Hostile 2nd bitework- 16 weeks old on Vimeo

And just because any 8 week old puppy is adorable- here he is learning the moonwalk Hostile learns the Moonwalk- 8 weeks old on Vimeo


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

great videos! he is gorgeous and yeppie I see why you call him 'tank' LOL good luck with him he looks like alot of fun


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Great looking pup! Congrats! I know he is going to be a lot of fun!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Very handsome pup, thanks for sharing him with us.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Great work, nice looking 'tank'!


----------



## BritneyP (Oct 26, 2006)

very handsome boy! he looks great


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Impressive videos! and ADORABLE pup!

Definitely is a tank! 

I would love to see a pedigree on that boy!


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Good Looking Pup!!!!


----------



## tsteves (Jun 7, 2011)

That is a big handsome boy there. Very impressive videos.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Great training as always!

Cute pup


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Adorable puppy! I love his name!


----------



## christinaekenn (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks everyone! He sure is a lot of fun!! I know this is a bit OT from Hostile's thread but this is the other baby we have here at the moment- 10 weeks old and just started clicker. His name is Destro and he is a little sprite of a puppy- much like my 2 yo Trauma who is also a small male (65 pounds). Destro has me in stitches when we train...you can fast forward a bit through the video and catch him giving me HECK when he doesn't get the food fast enough. Destro 10 weeks old on Vimeo Maybe I am just partial but I think he is hysterical. 

Poor "Tank"...this little baby runs circles around him right now. But I know Hostile aka Tank will come into his own once his body catches up.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

awesome dog! handsome an smart as a whip


----------

